# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Djemte e Detit

## AlbRoma

Pershendetje doja t'iu thoja se *Djemte e Detit*  jane grupi me i mire shqiptar!
 Kush ka mendim pro apo kunder te shkruaj poshte!
Mirepres mendimet tuaja!

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Edhe une kete mendim kam, persa i perket zhanerit Rock. 
Persa i perket muzikes se te gjitha zhanreve, Ritfolk jane te pamposhtur.

----------


## julia meto

mua personalisht me pelqen shume grupi djemte e detit dhe mendoj se jane shume grup fantastik. ritfolk nuk eshte grup i keq,por mendoj se djemte e detit jane grupi me i mire shqiptar. kane muzike fantastike, lirika fantastike,dhe ritme te kohes.

----------


## nimf

pro sigurisht.
dikur (shume dikur)i kam pas komshinj keta cunat.  eh sikur te isha me e madhe.

ju pershendes me 'kohe pa ty'

----------


## qyfyri

Ku i ke pas komshij ata te detit ti?  Pa me thuaj?
Se ndoshta dalim komshij bashke?

----------


## nimf

lagja beslidhja...

ps: me pm po deshe

----------


## {FIGO}

DESHA te them diçka edhe une ///
Djemte e detit jane grup shume i mire dhe si LEZHJAN u jap te gjitha votat e mija!!!Por kane nje difekt:kane bere shume pak kenge 
x mua nr1 eshte BALADE X JAKUP FERRIN

----------


## Letersia 76

Hello "lamtumire " eshte nje nga kenget me te sukseshme te Djemeve te detit !.marre nga poezite e  RUSIT Pushkin......


             "  Lamtumire"


U ndamë ashtu ne rastësisht 
U ndamë pa puthje, pa shikime 
Vetëm në heshtje ne u ndamë 

Por ne nuk dinim 
vallë do ti qëndronim 
kësaj ndarje krejt të papritur 

U ndamë dhe as ti 
as unë nuk e besonim 
dhe besonim veç gjithcka 
që ne jetonim 

Ti jo mos u ngrys, prej dëshpërimit 
She nëse çasti, ty të gënjen 
pra hesht ti nën dritën, e këtij mundimi 
se nesër patjetër ty gazi të vjen 

all the best!

----------


## gjithcka asgje

letersi lal ne une e kam fiksim kete kengen po akoma me fiksim kam nje kenge tjeter "mos qaj"

jo mos qaj ti o njeri i vetmuar
se jeta doren ty nuk ta dha
i lene ne mes te rruges
ti dhimbjen  mban ne krah
ne qiell je....

i zhytur ne mendime
per endrrat pa kufi
per ty si shpetimtar
vec toka kish kuptim

mos qaaaaaaaj , mos qaaaaaj 
mos qaj per vdekjen o njeri
i lene menjane 
ky ishte fati yt i zi

jo tani asgje ti mos mendo
as zemra s`te degjon
larg pemes je
rri pret ti shtrir ne trotuar
qe vdekja te te marr 
me lot ne sy ..........

----------


## Henri

Kush e ka tekstin e kenges se tyre te pare? Asaj qe u kendua ne '91 me duket.

----------


## nimf

e di una copa copa!
------------------------------------------------------------

nje thengjill thuajse te shuar
ti i fryve vec nje heeeeere
tani nga endrrat mos u druaj
???
qe vdisnin kaq shpejt

sa shume qe kam gabuar 
si s'me shkoi aspak ne mendje
se enderrat qe dikur i thura
do me jepnin kaq shume dhembje
oh no no no

thelle ne shpirtin tim
per ty thura shume endrra
mendova se erdhi koha
dhe i lashe te lira
te dilnin nga zemra
mendova se erdhi koha
dhe i lashe te lira
te dilnin nga zemra

sa shume qe kam gabuar...
..........................................

do perplasemi,

----------


## univeritas

Kenga "Balade per Jakup Ferrin" e "Djemte e Detit" eshte kopjuar nga nje "artist" i huaj. Nuk di te them me teper, vecse e kam degjuar vite me pare ne nje Rock Cafè ne Stamboll te njejten muzike, identike, por me nje tekst ne anglisht. Kjo eshte bere pa te drejten e autorit, pasi vete Genti Demaliaj nuk ishte ne dijeni te faktit. Me vjen keq qe nuk kam asnje argument vec deshmise sime dhe te nje grupi miqsh!

Nderkohe eshte e mireditur qe ajo muzike eshte epike shqiptare dhe motivet jane patjeter familjare per veshet e kujtdo qe e degjon, qofte edhe per here te pare. Do te ishte shume interesante nese dikush do te arrinte ta shtinte ne dore versionin e kopjuar te kenges.

"Djemte e Detit" se shpejti dalkan me nje album te ri, qe si per ironi te asaj qe permenda me siper titullohet "Epika". Do te jete valle edhe ky album ne lartesine e te parit dhe te vetmit!? Emrat e perfshire ne te, te bejne te mendosh se po. Le te shpresojme se edhe ky album i shumepritur do te jete tundues per ndonje tjeter "artist" te huaj! :buzeqeshje: 

Suksese!

----------


## Davius

Univeritas,

Kenga "Balade per Jakup Ferrin" eshte kenga me e mire hard-rock qe kam degjuar ne jeten time nga nje grup shqiptar.

Mandej nuk i kuptoj ate qe thuash se kjo kenge eshte e vjedhur, kur ne te ka shume elemente etonologjike shqiptare duke filluar si nga teksti dhe shume cka tjeter...pra valle edhe ai kengetari i "huaj" e paska kenduar keshtu me kete tekst apo eshte copy-paste e tera, mandej kush eshte ai kengetare, apo e mban emrin sekret apo nuk ekziston fare eshte trillim per t'i nencmuar ato...

Nuk dua te replikoj me shume, por shoh se paske marre nje hov nga muzika qe me ben te mendoj se merresh me rock dhe te uroj sukese por te pakten na thuaj kush je qe vlerson rockun kaq bukur.

PS:
Ja po ta them vetem time, une jam nje rockdashes, pra i thjesht  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## niku-nyc

Un mendoj qe grupe si Grupi Ritfolk, Djemt e Detit nuk jan nga ata qe kopjojn muzike sepse muzika qe kendojn eshte shume ndryshe nga ajo qe ben bota.

A kopjojn kengetart Shqiptar muzike te huaj? Sigurisht, por ata qe kopjojn muzike te huaj jan gjenerata e re e kengetarve qe kan dal sot qe prodhojn muzike moderne dhe duan te duken si muzikantet e Amerikes.

Per Djemt e Detit mendoj se muziken e tyre e bejn vet dhe nuk e kopjojn. Sigurisht mund jet e vertet qe dhe keta e kopjojn por nuk besoj qe muzika e tyre ne Shqip te jet njesoj sic kengoet ne vendet e tjera!

----------


## amaro

ishin djemte qe thyen tabun se njerzit me cool te muzikes mund te dalin vetem nga tirona. jane absolut dhe shume te vertete sidomos qe emri grupit eshte shqip dhe tingellon cool i jep atyre diçka me teper gjithmone.

----------


## univeritas

Sa keq!

Postimi im eshte keqkuptuar nga c'po lexoj ne reagimet tuaja. Rilexojeni me pak me teper vemendje dhe do te kuptoni se kam shkruar per nje rast ndoshta unik ne historine e muzikes shqiptare: nuk kane qene "Djemte e Detit" ata qe e kane kopjuar, por dikush tjeter, nje 'artist' i huaj e ka kopjuar prej tyre kengen 'Balade per Jakup Ferrin'. Genti Demaliaj u shtang kur i fola per kete dhe me tha se nuk i kane licensuar kujt te drejten e autorit per ate balade.

Uroj qe tashme Davius dhe te tjere, te arrijne ta bejne lidhjen e atyre tre paragrafeve te postimit tim te meparshem!


Mirembetshi!

P.S: Mendoj se s'eshte e domosdoshme t'i pergjigjem persedrejti sarkazmes suaj Davius.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Sado qe kane muzike te ndryshme, per mua Djemte e detit jane ne tre grupet me te mire bashke me Elita 5 dhe Ritmi i rruges   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> Kenga "Balade per Jakup Ferrin" e "Djemte e Detit" eshte kopjuar nga nje "artist" i huaj. Nuk di te them me teper, vecse e kam degjuar vite me pare ne nje Rock Cafè ne Stamboll te njejten muzike, identike, por me nje tekst ne anglisht.


Deri ketu shkrimi eshte i dyanshem, pra mund te vihet nje konkludim se dikush paska kopjuar kete kenge nga Djemt e Detit, por shume lehte arrihet edhe ne konkludim se Djemte e Detit paskan kopjuar kengen nga dikush tjeter... dmth eshte shkrim as kendej e as andej...




> Kjo eshte bere pa te drejten e autorit, pasi vete Genti Demaliaj nuk ishte ne dijeni te faktit. Me vjen keq qe nuk kam asnje argument vec deshmise sime dhe te nje grupi miqsh!


Nga kjo me poshte perseri nuk na jep nishane te qarta se jane disa autore te huaj qe kane kopjuar kengen e Balade per Jakup Ferrin... jane shqipet qe paskan kopjuar nga te huajt apo te huajt nga shqipet...

I nderuari univeritas, me shkrimin tend ke krijuar konfuzion ne forum dhe eshte dashur qe te jesh me i qarte qe te mos dalin keqkuptime. 

Kjo gje kishte qene me mire sikur te kishte thene: "Te huajt kopjojne kengen e Djemve te Detit", dhe ceshtja ishte mbyllur  :buzeqeshje: 

Kaq, respektet jane reciproke por ironia jo!

----------


## camomilla

Edhe Mua Me Pelqejne Shume Djemte E Detit.me Pelqen Shume Edhe Gruaja E Gentit,rudina,qe Ishte Msusja Ime E Aerobis.a E Ka Njeri Teksti E Kenges "endrra Ime"?me Pelqen Shume Si Kenge Po Nuk I Kuptoj Mire Fjalet.

----------


## Niagara

> Sado qe kane muzike te ndryshme, per mua Djemte e detit jane ne tre grupet me te mire bashke me Elita 5 dhe Ritmi i rruges


ta mbeshtes plotesisht lale......... :buzeqeshje:

----------

